# Accused Of Cheating



## In2Deep (Apr 3, 2022)

So lately I've been going to Dairy Queen after my 8pm workout a few times a week. Which normally I will get home about 9:30 but a DQ night gets me home about 10:30. So one day my wife and I are driving and she isn't talking so of course I ask what's wrong.... Well she unloaded big time accusing me of sleeping with a co-worker who calls me once in a while and how I never worked out for 3 hours. So as awkward as it was I had to tell her I've been going and having ice-cream after. Either way I was fucked because then it turned into 'That use to be our thing" Cant win sometimes. BTW we have been married for 27 years. Crazy thing is that my best friend and work out partner is a 30 year old woman and her name never came up during this whole ordeal.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 3, 2022)

I'd just laugh and tell her stop being insecure (major fuel to the fire) but women so 🤷🏾


----------



## In2Deep (Apr 3, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> I'd just laugh and tell her stop being insecure (major fuel to the fire) but women so 🤷🏾


I just kind of laughed and was like.... I can't make this shit up. She is feeling insecure because she hasn't been able to do anything because of a neck injury. She just had surgery Thursday so hopefully it will be a turning point for her.


----------



## Yano (Apr 3, 2022)

take a page from Uncle Yano's playbook ... 

Baby Baby baby ... nooo this is just a misunderstanding.  While I can see how this might look confusing from the outside with you peeping in the window and all like that , I can clear this up .... See I had my dick out but I wasn't fucking nothing !!


----------



## Butch_C (Apr 3, 2022)

An hour to get an ice cream? That is what my wife would say. Then she would call me an asshole for not bringing her some!


----------



## TomJ (Apr 3, 2022)

Next time ask her what she wants from dq or ask her to join you!

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## snake (Apr 3, 2022)

What got my attention was not what you said, but what you didn't say. At no point did you say you weren't fuuking around.

So how many you got that are taking it in the ass at DQ?


----------



## Send0 (Apr 3, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> An hour to get an ice cream? That is what my wife would say. Then she would call me an asshole for not bringing her some!


Sames! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## RISE (Apr 3, 2022)

I'd be more embarrassed admitting to getting ice cream.  Also, considering your screen name, I don't believe you either.


----------



## supreme666leader (Apr 3, 2022)

Tell.her she can spend 2 hours with me to get revenge on you.


----------



## GSgator (Apr 3, 2022)

Next time invite her let her know your done working out and your heading for ice cream. It kinda feels like you are checking in but if it makes your wife feel more comfortable I would make that simple 2 min call to avoid that tension.


----------



## Achillesking (Apr 3, 2022)

Just ask her to come lol


----------



## 1bigun11 (Apr 3, 2022)

Psssst.  The coast is clear for you and your training partner, lol..


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Apr 4, 2022)

I’m going thru something similar, everything I do fails! All I can say is the rage can fuel the workouts!


----------



## BRICKS (Apr 4, 2022)

If I ever get questioned like that my reply is usually "I don't need another headache".  That ends the converstion.


----------



## hard_gains (Apr 4, 2022)

In2Deep said:


> So lately I've been going to Dairy Queen after my 8pm workout a few times a week. Which normally I will get home about 9:30 but a DQ night gets me home about 10:30. So one day my wife and I are driving and she isn't talking so of course I ask what's wrong.... Well she unloaded big time accusing me of sleeping with a co-worker who calls me once in a while and how I never worked out for 3 hours. So as awkward as it was I had to tell her I've been going and having ice-cream after. Either way I was fucked because then it turned into 'That use to be our thing" Cant win sometimes. BTW we have been married for 27 years. Crazy thing is that my best friend and work out partner is a 30 year old woman and her name never came up during this whole ordeal.


Why are you working out with someone who is as old as your marriage??? And is it possible to have a best friend of the opposite sex without putting your dick in them just once? My wife would lose her shit. My lady got irritated when a group of girls where working out to close to me one time. 😆 Just get her involved by bringing some ice cream home. Even if she isn't in the mood for it she would appreciate the gesture.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Apr 4, 2022)

I have the same question..
If you have been married 27 years that am has to put you at 47 ish..
So she is 30.

My wife would have more of a problem with that then she would me not getting home right when I was supposed to.

Btw even if I was getting ice cream for real. I would call my wife and ash her if she wants some..

So I think your dicking  your workout partner or someone at DQ..
But you are def dicking someone

Your whole post is rubbish.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Apr 4, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> I have the same question..
> If you have been married 27 years that am has to put you at 47 ish..
> So she is 30.
> 
> ...


True, but fuck the workouts why is a thirty year old girl your best friend if you’re at least 47?


----------



## BRICKS (Apr 4, 2022)

I'd I had to wager money the issue your wife has isn't the DQ stops, it's exactly your training partner.  And as asked above, why are you training with a she that's 17 years younger than you? The only innocent answer would be that's your level and bro, that ain't good either.


----------



## RiR0 (Apr 4, 2022)

So you’re spending nights with another woman at the gym younger than your wife….
You think your wife thinks that’s okay and that ice cream is the issue? 
There’s much bigger issues under the surface. 
Maybe your wife just isn’t as dumb as you think she is.


----------



## MrRogers (Apr 4, 2022)

I'm 42, married 13 yrs and train from time to time with this chick I met in the gym. She's 29 and a competitive bodybuilder. Heart of gold but face like a Mac truck. Bitch is pretty weird too, but we're the only two people really into bodybuilding in the gym. Likelihood of anything happening is negative.

I want to know more about this bird before drawing conclusions


----------



## Adrenolin (Apr 4, 2022)

Here's a dose of your own advise. 



In2Deep said:


> Wife and I always seems to be the "old married couple" at gatherings. Every once in a while some one will ask us what the secret is and my reply usually leaves mouths open. I will respond with " you have to throw it like its the first time every time and often because is you don't there are other guys waiting to do just that". Pretty crude to say at a dinner table but very accurate. Everyone seems to false advertise in the begining and in less than a year they are doing all their douche bag things. These days both in the relationship work. The chores at home need to be done by both. Don't come home from work and just sit on your ass and expect her to do everything. She works to. Yes we both have our chore list but if she is slammed with work then I will pick up the slack don' be a lazy fuck.
> 
> Actions speak louder than words. Don't take her for granted if you truly love her show her and be there for her.


Buy your poor wife some ice cream. And find yourself a real workout partner...unless you can only train as hard as a woman?


----------



## In2Deep (Apr 4, 2022)

GSgator said:


> Next time invit
> 
> 
> Adrenolin said:
> ...







GSgator said:


> e her let her know your done working out and your heading for ice cream. It kind of
> 
> Tell.her she can spend 2 hours with me to get revenge on you.
> 
> ...


----------



## In2Deep (Apr 4, 2022)

MrRogers said:


> I'm 42, married 13 yrs and train from time to time with this chick I met in the gym. She's 29 and a competitive bodybuilder. Heart of gold but face like a Mac truck. Bitch is pretty weird too, but we're the only two people really into bodybuilding in the gym. Likelihood of anything happening is negative.
> 
> I want to know more about this bird before drawing conclusions


People see what they see.... You know man, I helped her out during some really rough times mentally about 6 years ago and that's when our friendship started. I literally saved her life. My friend is saving herself for marriage and my wife is okay with our friendship she has been over to the house on several occasions for family get togethers. She is probably the nicest person on this planet. I hide nothing from from my wife which is more than 97% of the guys on this forum.


----------



## MrRogers (Apr 4, 2022)

In2Deep said:


> People see what they see.... You know man, I helped her out during some really rough times mentally about 6 years ago and that's when our friendship started. I literally saved her life. My friend is saving herself for marriage and my wife is okay with our friendship she has been over to the house on several occasions for family get togethers. She is probably the nicest person on this planet. I hide nothing from from my wife which is more than 97% of the guys on this forum.


I hear you. How does she look though? Our wives are only human


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Apr 4, 2022)

One of my good friends was driven to cheating due to accusations by his ex-wife.  He's a CPA, just as I am, and at this time of year at a CPA firm, one puts in LONG hours.  Well, his wife always accused him of cheating because she could not fathom how someone could work so many hours.  Forget the fact that if anyone called his desk directly at 8 or 9PM, he would pick up immediately. 

Anyway, she started getting extremely violent in her accusations, breaking computer equipment, televisions, stereo equipment, dishes, etc.  If she could get her hands on it in a fit of rage, she destroyed it. 

This went on for years, and finally my friend ended up having enough.  He said if I am going to pay the price for doing it, I'm just going to do it.  Don't get me wrong, he was ready for a divorce by that point and his first wife was borderline crazy.

As for his first wife, the divorce caused her to have a mental breakdown, and she finally went for therapy, has been on drugs, and is a much calmer and rational person than she used to be.  She actually married a different friend of mine and was actually nice to me the last time I bumped into the two of them in a grocery story.  For the record, she had NEVER been nice to me, EVER!


----------



## In2Deep (Apr 4, 2022)

Be_A_Hero said:


> True, but fuck the workouts why is a thirty year old girl your best friend if you’re at least 47?


I don't know man.... it just kind of happened. Sometimes we hang out and do *calculus *or geometry at my kitchen table...


----------



## In2Deep (Apr 4, 2022)

MrRogers said:


> I hear you. How does she look though? Our wives are only human


She looks good. Doesn't wear any makeup average build long red hair. My wife is human and sometimes my wife doesn't want me to go do something so I don't. In the beginning she wasn't ok with our friendship but after learning more about her and her dedication to god, she eventually came around to it. Now she says its the weirdest friendship she has ever seen.


----------



## In2Deep (Apr 4, 2022)

Interesting how the majority got laser focused on my friend and not the woman my wife asked about. And just for the record that is the first time in 27 years those words have every come out of her mouth. I have always been honest with her and hide nothing. Unlike 98% the guys on this forum. I mean shit... I don't know how many threads I have read about guys hiding gear from their GF or wives.

The woman my wife asked about is going through a divorce and will call late at night and when I don't answer she will call 5-6 times after and then send a text that says "Its an emergency". Must not of been an emergency because she wont say shit when I show up to work.


----------



## hard_gains (Apr 4, 2022)

In2Deep said:


> Interesting how the majority got laser focused on my friend and not the woman my wife asked about. And just for the record that is the first time in 27 years those words have every come out of her mouth. I have always been honest with her and hide nothing. Unlike 98% the guys on this forum. I mean shit... I don't know how many threads I have read about guys hiding gear from their GF or wives.
> 
> The woman my wife asked about is going through a divorce and will call late at night and when I don't answer she will call 5-6 times after and then send a text that says "Its an emergency". Must not of been an emergency because she wont say shit when I show up to work.


Well yeah we focused on the guy working out with a women half his age. Just seems odd in my world. But also with my up bringing was everyone is a liar and they are up to no good so I assume the worst in that type of situation. Lot of whores in my family mom and dad. Also at the same time a woman in the middle of a divorce is calling a married man at odd hours. Seems like you got the damsel in destress thing going on aka captain save a hoe. 😆 How did this woman become comfortable with the idea of dumbing her personal problems in your lab?


----------



## hard_gains (Apr 4, 2022)

I'm not accusing you of anything before you get defensive. Just seems like you make other peoples problems your own. It's good you helped out the young lady. But at the same time your probably giving the impression that they can rely on you for there personal shit. It's your life either way. We are all but strangers speaking our minds about the situation. Our lives are all different so we won't see it all the same way. I'm the end handle it all how you want


----------



## In2Deep (Apr 4, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Well yeah we focused on the guy working out with a women half his age. Just seems odd in my world. But also with my up bringing was everyone is a liar and they are up to no good so I assume the worst in that type of situation. Lot of whores in my family mom and dad. Also at the same time a woman in the middle of a divorce is calling a married man at odd hours. Seems like you got the damsel in destress thing going on aka captain save a hoe. 😆 How did this woman become comfortable with the idea of dumbing her personal problems in your lab?


I guess she burnt everyone else out and she called me one day and I answered by accident because I thought it was my maid service. Her shit was literally one digit off of Maid Pro's. I know a lot of attorneys and she asked me one day who be a good one for her. I told her Divorce Inc and she went with someone else. Ironically her husband hired Divorce Inc. I have a hard time telling people no. I actually had to block her phone number. I have guy friends as well but honestly they always seem to want something fixed like their boat, car, weld something, wiring whatever. I'm not trying to brag but I am very smart. They don't ever really call to just hang out, only when they cant figure out something so they are not really considered friends. My wife is my absolute best friend Rachel never asks for anything and when I tell her something I can trust she doesn't run around telling everyone.


----------



## hard_gains (Apr 4, 2022)

In2Deep said:


> I guess she burnt everyone else out and she called me one day and I answered by accident because I thought it was my maid service. Her shit was literally one digit off of Maid Pro's. I know a lot of attorneys and she asked me one day who be a good one for her. I told her Divorce Inc and she went with someone else. Ironically her husband hired Divorce Inc. I have a hard time telling people no. I actually had to block her phone number. I have guy friends as well but honestly they always seem to want something fixed like their boat, car, weld something, wiring whatever. I'm not trying to brag but I am very smart. They don't ever really call to just hang out, only when they cant figure out something so they are not really considered friends. My wife is my absolute best friend Rachel never asks for anything and when I tell her something I can trust she doesn't run around telling everyone.


I gotcha. No insult was intended on my end. Sounds like you already knew how to handle that situation. You were just venting here and I did assume the worst just from my personal experience. If you love your wife and already are 💯 with her you know it'll work out. Just because you like helping people be cautious. You already know that some people want something that benefits themselves and just pretend to be a friend. Fuck other people in my opinion. The good ones (your wife) that don't ask for anything is all you really need. You might be too nice my friend maybe uneasy with the idea with upsetting people. Lose that mentality.


----------



## BRICKS (Apr 4, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> I gotcha. No insult was intended on my end. Sounds like you already knew how to handle that situation. You were just venting here and I did assume the worst just from my personal experience. If you love your wife and already are 💯 with her you know it'll work out. Just because you like helping people be cautious. You already know that some people want something that benefits themselves and just pretend to be a friend. Fuck other people in my opinion. The good ones (your wife) that don't ask for anything is all you really need. You might be too nice my friend maybe uneasy with the idea with upsetting people. Lose that mentality.


Woman from work getting divorced calling mrried man late at night and multiple times.  #1 every adult female I know would consider that inappropriate including the one calling you.  If she doesn't she should.  You do what you want, if you wanna white knight shit go ahead.  If it were me I'd shut that shit down before it doesn't matter anymore because....poof... I became single.

Shoe on the other foot bro.  How would you feel?


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 4, 2022)

Why you'd hide this and just not text or call her you're getting dq I don't understand. What happened to being honest with your so. 

Young women bla bla stinks.
Why wouldn't you say hey babe I'm be late stopping at dq you want something,?

Sounds like you're fucking around on her


----------



## Jet Labs (Apr 4, 2022)

Some of you guys might think your gf/wife is crazy, but you never been with *TRUE* crazy till you've been stabbed or had part of your ear bitten off or both lol


----------



## Badleroybrown (Apr 4, 2022)

In2Deep said:


> People see what they see.... You know man, I helped her out during some really rough times mentally about 6 years ago and that's when our friendship started. I literally saved her life. My friend is saving herself for marriage and my wife is okay with our friendship she has been over to the house on several occasions for family get togethers. She is probably the nicest person on this planet. I hide nothing from from my wife which is more than 97% of the guys on this forum.


The ONLY thing I hide from my wife is the amount of aas I actually use and sometimes the amount of money it cost.
Of course she knows that I use, what things cost tho she is oblivious too.
As a matter of fact she thought she was being sneaky going thru my no no drawer yesterday and laughed when I walked in…


----------



## RiR0 (Apr 4, 2022)

You put yourself in situations that lead to cheating. 
Do you gas light your wife because that’s what it sounds like you’re trying to do to us. 
Come on. We’re not stupid. 
You’re spending night with one woman and are talking to another one going through a divorce. 
And your workout partner a 30 year old woman saving herself for marriage? 😂 come the fuck on.


----------



## BRICKS (Apr 4, 2022)

See above post.  If it looks that way to a whole bunch of strangers, how do you suppose it looks to the one person it matters to, your wife.   Honestly brother, you sound a bit selfish.   Since you don't hide 97$ from your wife why don't you let her read the posts in this thread and get her honest response?  Or is this in the 3% you do hide from her?


----------



## Badleroybrown (Apr 4, 2022)

There is only one way to handle this.Tell your wife you are picking up ice cream. Go home with it and the 30yr old WO partner and have a threesome.. smear ice cream  on you old lady’s snatch and have your WO partners lick it off. Or vice versa. Whatever..
But hope fully the WO partner is not hotter then your wife.


----------



## RiR0 (Apr 4, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> There is only one way to handle this.Tell your wife you are picking up ice cream. Go home with it and the 30yr old WO partner and have a threesome.. smear ice cream  on you old lady’s snatch and have your WO partners lick it off. Or vice versa. Whatever..
> But hope fully the WO partner is not hotter then your wife.


Fuck yeah. Orgies and ice cream. 
I’m gonna hire you as marriage counselor if I ever need it


----------



## Badleroybrown (Apr 4, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Fuck yeah. Orgies and ice cream.
> I’m gonna hire you as marriage counselor if I ever need it


No need for $$ One hand washes another.😂
I am glad I can help.


----------



## eazy (Apr 4, 2022)

send your wife this...




all fixed.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 4, 2022)

why would you even need a female workout partner?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 4, 2022)

cheating bastard


----------



## Hughinn (Apr 4, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Why are you working out with someone who is as old as your marriage??? And is it possible to have a best friend of the opposite sex without putting your dick in them just once? My wife would lose her shit. My lady got irritated when a group of girls where working out to close to me one time. 😆 Just get her involved by bringing some ice cream home. Even if she isn't in the mood for it she would appreciate the gesture.




I'll be honest with you.

I've been in a Very similar situation.  And the answer is no. 
We'd all like to think it's possible.  And alot of the time it's nobody's intention. 

But eventually shit happens.  Because we're all just human. 

So no...


----------



## Sven Northman (Apr 4, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> There is only one way to handle this.Tell your wife you are picking up ice cream. Go home with it and the 30yr old WO partner and have a threesome.. smear ice cream  on you old lady’s snatch and have your WO partners lick it off. Or vice versa. Whatever..
> But hope fully the WO partner is not hotter then your wife.


Exactly this ^^^


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 4, 2022)

BRICKS said:


> See above post.  If it looks that way to a whole bunch of strangers, how do you suppose it looks to the one person it matters to, your wife.   Honestly brother, you sound a bit selfish.   Since you don't hide 97$ from your wife why don't you let her read the posts in this thread and get her honest response?  Or is this in the 3% you do hide from her?



I'd be afraid to show my s/o this forum and than have her accidentally stumble upon one of Gymrats tranny threads 😬 bye bye marriage lol


----------



## BRICKS (Apr 4, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> I'll be honest with you.
> 
> I've been in a Very similar situation.  And the answer is no.
> We'd all like to think it's possible.  And alot of the time it's nobody's intention.
> ...


And why would you put yourself in a vulnerable position to be even questioned?  Not just one thing here that leaves OP open to scrutiny by his wife but at least a couple.  And not even if he's fkn someone else (yet). I've been told by numerous females they could overlook a one off drunk oops, but it's an ongoing relationship that hurts the most.  OP has 2 strikes in this area.  The "training partner" and the gal from work repeatedly calling at late hours (who's getting divorced).  I'm being a bit hard on the OP maybe but it's because I'm kinda suprised that he can't see what the problem is with that, based on his defending the situations.  Shoe on the other foot, like I said before, and we'd be reading  post about "I think my wife's cheating".  Seriously, 47 years old and haven't learned or figured that out?


----------



## Hughinn (Apr 5, 2022)

@BRICKS     Oh, shit no man.  I'm the guy that didn't know any better. Thought I could be different.

I'm totally with you.   
I'm not arguing your point at all. I'm just the guy that fucked up and didn't listen. 

I had a good friend, a beautiful wife and thought I could have em both.  

I learned better the hard way. 
I guess all three of us did.  

And it was mostly my fault.


----------



## BRICKS (Apr 5, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> @BRICKS     Oh, shit no man.  I'm the guy that didn't know any better. Thought I could be different.
> 
> I'm totally with you.
> I'm not arguing your point at all. I'm just the guy that fucked up and didn't listen.
> ...


Sometimes we get the easy lessons sometimes the hard ones.  One lesson I had to learn that spared me from a lot of hard lessons going forward is it's ok to listen to and consider what others tell you.  Tough to do as adults sometimes.


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Apr 5, 2022)

Damn brah how much ice cream you eating fatty


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Jul 31, 2022)

On second read you and my ex would be perfect for each other. Oblivious and no respect for your partner or boundaries


----------



## In2Deep (Aug 26, 2022)

Janoy Cresva said:


> On second read you and my ex would be perfect for each other. Oblivious and no respect for your partner or boundaries


Yep you can get off your moral high horse any time. Im sure there is more to your story you share the good stuff about you. No one is above faults.


----------



## metsfan4life (Aug 26, 2022)

BRICKS said:


> And why would you put yourself in a vulnerable position to be even questioned?  Not just one thing here that leaves OP open to scrutiny by his wife but at least a couple.  And not even if he's fkn someone else (yet). I've been told by numerous females they could overlook a one off drunk oops, but it's an ongoing relationship that hurts the most.  OP has 2 strikes in this area.  The "training partner" and the gal from work repeatedly calling at late hours (who's getting divorced).  I'm being a bit hard on the OP maybe but it's because I'm kinda suprised that he can't see what the problem is with that, based on his defending the situations.  Shoe on the other foot, like I said before, and we'd be reading  post about "I think my wife's cheating".  Seriously, 47 years old and haven't learned or figured that out?


this man speaks the truth. coming from someone that has made this happen, not proud of it, but im currently having to own it. one off is one thing, an ongoing will absolutely murder it


----------



## PZT (Aug 26, 2022)

I wish I got as much pussy as she thinks I can get


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Aug 28, 2022)

In2Deep said:


> Yep you can get off your moral high horse any time. Im sure there is more to your story you share the good stuff about you. No one is above faults.


I have a bunch of faults. Eating ice cream out of a sloot's cooze while I'm in a relationship isn't one. That's a pretty low bar for it to be a moral high horse


----------



## Yano (Aug 28, 2022)

Janoy Cresva said:


> I have a bunch of faults. Eating ice cream out of a sloot's cooze while I'm in a relationship isn't one. That's a pretty low bar for it to be a moral high horse


Hey man lets face it , ice cream is ice cream does it really matter what we use for a bowl ?


----------



## Bomb10shell (Aug 29, 2022)

So now I'm curious, I work out with a dude who isn't my husband. My husband is totally cool with it, always up front about it, and we're in the unique situation that we're all friends and work together. 

So does this dude want something more than just a workout partner that talks him to go to the gym 5x a week? Can we be friends without any benefits lol.


----------



## Yano (Aug 29, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> So now I'm curious, I work out with a dude who isn't my husband. My husband is totally cool with it, always up front about it, and we're in the unique situation that we're all friends and work together.
> 
> So does this dude want something more than just a workout partner that talks him to go to the gym 5x a week? Can we be friends without any benefits lol.


Sure ya can. Nothing wrong with just having friends at least not in my book.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Aug 29, 2022)

Yano said:


> Sure ya can. Nothing wrong with just having friends at least not in my book.


My thoughts but I'm not a dude soooooo....

Thought I'd ask a bunch of dudes


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 29, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> So now I'm curious, I work out with a dude who isn't my husband. My husband is totally cool with it, always up front about it, and we're in the unique situation that we're all friends and work together.
> 
> So does this dude want something more than just a workout partner that talks him to go to the gym 5x a week? Can we be friends without any benefits lol.


Rarely is a guy friends with a woman and spends time with her that he doesn’t want something more


----------



## CJ (Aug 29, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Rarely is a guy friends with a woman and spends time with her that he doesn’t want something more


If the opportunity presents itself.... 🤔😘


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 29, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> My thoughts but I'm not a dude soooooo....
> 
> Thought I'd ask a bunch of dudes


Honestly it's really up to how your husband and you feel about it. And if the guy completely respects your marriage then it's not a problem. The guy that started this thread just really seemed to put himself into very odd situations that someone could honestly assume someone is cheating. Taking hours to get home and just out eating ice cream. Making random women's problems his problems. Just seemed like he was putting a lot of effort into other women except his wife.


----------



## BRICKS (Aug 29, 2022)

I have to go with RiRo on this one.  I used to think differently, but learned the lesson first hand.  Guys don't hang out with women without an alterior motive, wether it's overt or covert.  If he's not a coach why is he training with a female?  Personally i wouldn't interject myself into a situation with a married woman if I was single, and certainly not any other woman as I am married.  That's a lot of tume to spend together, and yeah, shit happens.  Pretty soon one is talking to the other, who of course has a sympathetic ear, about this or that about their spouse.  One thing leads to another.  Affairs don't have to be sexual in nature, and most don't start out that way.  Just my 2 cents.  Tread carefully, it's a slippery slope.

And as I previously stated, you put yourself in a vulnerable position.  Wether it's innocent enough or not, you do leave yourself open to having to defend yourself if your sig other decides maybe it's not ok.  That's not a position you want to be in.  Again, just a little experience speaking, having been on the shit end of the stick as well as the falsely accused end.


----------



## BRICKS (Aug 29, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Honestly it's really up to how your husband and you feel about it. And if the guy completely respects your marriage then it's not a problem. The guy that started this thread just really seemed to put himself into very odd situations that someone could honestly assume someone is cheating. Taking hours to get home and just out eating ice cream. Making random women's problems his problems. Just seemed like he was putting a lot of effort into other women except his wife.


Why would you put any effort into any woman except your wife?  Professional work relationships are one thing, personal stuff...why?


----------



## metsfan4life (Aug 29, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> So now I'm curious, I work out with a dude who isn't my husband. My husband is totally cool with it, always up front about it, and we're in the unique situation that we're all friends and work together.
> 
> So does this dude want something more than just a workout partner that talks him to go to the gym 5x a week? Can we be friends without any benefits lol.


i think there is a lot of open ended things that could be said here. if yall are all friends and all honest about everything, potentially. but there still leaves that window of "what if". do yall talk outside of the gym and while at work? <-- thats going to be a huge question


----------



## metsfan4life (Aug 29, 2022)

BRICKS said:


> I have to go with RiRo on this one.  I used to think differently, but learned the lesson first hand.  Guys don't hang out with women without an alterior motive, wether it's overt or covert.  If he's not a coach why is he training with a female?  Personally i wouldn't interject myself into a situation with a married woman if I was single, and certainly not any other woman as I am married.  That's a lot of tume to spend together, and yeah, shit happens.  Pretty soon one is talking to the other, who of course has a sympathetic ear, about this or that about their spouse.  One thing leads to another.  Affairs don't have to be sexual in nature, and most don't start out that way.  Just my 2 cents.  Tread carefully, it's a slippery slope.
> 
> And as I previously stated, you put yourself in a vulnerable position.  Wether it's innocent enough or not, you do leave yourself open to having to defend yourself if your sig other decides maybe it's not ok.  That's not a position you want to be in.  Again, just a little experience speaking, having been on the shit end of the stick as well as the falsely accused end.


completely agree with RiRo and Bricks here. its really hard to have a relationship, most of the times, with a female for a guy. I am sure that there are many out there but at some point, there is going to be questions that arise and its going to eventually get all 3 thinking of things. Its a really really fine line. If it was just yall at the gym by chance, maybe. but if its a planned thing, 5x a week, etc..

Innocent relationships can turn on you in a hurry. i put myself into one, not exactly 100% innocent, started that way, led to more, I cant say Im mad I did it but i can say I should have done it differently than the way i did, for all 3 people's sake. im currently in a divorce due to and lost the other side of it


----------



## Bomb10shell (Aug 29, 2022)

Hubby and I have a pretty awesome relationship, so there's zero concern that he's concerned about anything *I* am doing. And we're both open and honest enough now to just skip the bullshit. If he's got a concern he asks point blank. I do the same.

Buuuttttt... you all do bring up some pretty serious points on the workout partners side. Just because neither my husband or I THINK he would do anything doesn't mean he won't or he's not thinking about it when we aren't working out. 

As far as talking outside the gym or work, no. And what we talk about it pretty focused on whatever the situation is at hand. We talk gym, nutrition, PEDs he's run in the past, things I'm talking about running in the future at the gym. Of course there's a few motivational grunts and yells too but that's about it. At work, if I ever see him, pretty rare, it's work related.

We do make plans to go to the gym at the same time every day we work out, but there's no 3 hours of lost ice cream time between gym and home. There's no hanging out after work unless for some reason we all end up at the same place incidentally. 

So legitimately, completely innocent "I need a spotter and you said you need to workout again. So let's do it" from my side.

But his side "seems" that way...but as a woman I don't really know what goes on in a guy's head.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 29, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> So now I'm curious, I work out with a dude who isn't my husband. My husband is totally cool with it, always up front about it, and we're in the unique situation that we're all friends and work together.
> 
> So does this dude want something more than just a workout partner that talks him to go to the gym 5x a week? Can we be friends without any benefits lol.


A few things. You could be out of his league, He could be out of your league. He may not be attracted to you. He may be gay.
If none of the above is true then don't be surprised when he says he wants to hump you.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 29, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> A few things. You could be out of his league, He could be out of your league. He may not be attracted to you. He may be gay.
> If none of the above is true then don't be surprised when he says he wants to hump you.


😂 such a way with words


----------



## BRICKS (Aug 29, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> Hubby and I have a pretty awesome relationship, so there's zero concern that he's concerned about anything *I* am doing. And we're both open and honest enough now to just skip the bullshit. If he's got a concern he asks point blank. I do the same.
> 
> Buuuttttt... you all do bring up some pretty serious points on the workout partners side. Just because neither my husband or I THINK he would do anything doesn't mean he won't or he's not thinking about it when we aren't working out.
> 
> ...


From adolescence on the average male has a sexually related thought every 7 seconds.  That's average.  That's pretty much what goes on in a guys head


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Aug 29, 2022)

I'd just remind my wife that she once tried to set me up with one of her friends, so I kind of assumed that it was ok.  Besides, she knows I don't like ice cream, lol.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Aug 29, 2022)

BRICKS said:


> From adolescence on the average male has a sexually related thought every 7 seconds.  That's average.  That's pretty much what goes on in a guys head


So I was thinking this as I wrote that last sentence, "I don't know what goes on in a guy's head".... but I know what goes on in my husband's head (99% of the time, there is the occasional "what were you thinking?" to be fair)....and that right there is my cue that I need a new workout partner


----------



## BRICKS (Aug 29, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> So I was thinking this as I wrote that last sentence, "I don't know what goes on in a guy's head".... but I know what goes on in my husband's head (99% of the time, there is the occasional "what were you thinking?" to be fair)....and that right there is my cue that I need a new workout partner


Smart move.


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 29, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> Hubby and I have a pretty awesome relationship, so there's zero concern that he's concerned about anything *I* am doing. And we're both open and honest enough now to just skip the bullshit. If he's got a concern he asks point blank. I do the same.
> 
> Buuuttttt... you all do bring up some pretty serious points on the workout partners side. Just because neither my husband or I THINK he would do anything doesn't mean he won't or he's not thinking about it when we aren't working out.
> 
> ...


I was legitimately a serial cheater. Honestly a total fuckin scumbag. Strippers, escorts the whole nine. Never once have I hung around a female because I thought she was cool. Never once has any of my friends hung out with a female because they thought she was cool. I have 2 female "friends" my tattoo artist and my middle daughter best friend mother who are both friends with my wife. I text them pertaining to things related to the foundation of our "friendship" never anything personal. When we see one another we speak more then causal acquaintances. Your probably a super cool lady but dude is either gay or he wants you. What does a man get working out with a female ? A jerk off visual


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 29, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> I was legitimately a serial cheater. Honestly a total fuckin scumbag. Strippers, escorts the whole nine. Never once have I hung around a female because I thought she was cool. Never once has any of my friends hung out with a female because they thought she was cool. I have 2 female "friends" my tattoo artist and my middle daughter best friend mother who are both friends with my wife. I text them pertaining to things related to the foundation of our "friendship" never anything personal. When we see one another we speak more then causal acquaintances. Your probably a super cool lady but dude is either gay or he wants you. What does a man get working out with a female ? A jerk off visual


Same shit here. I just stay away from woman at all times. Even my tattoo artist is male. Had a female tattoo on me once and my wife was pissed. Something about she doesn't need to rest her tits against your arm during a tattoo. Anyway long story short I stay away and out of situations that puts me alone with a woman.


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 29, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Same shit here. I just stay away from woman at all times. Even my tattoo artist is male. Had a female tattoo on me once and my wife was pissed. Something about she doesn't need to rest her tits against your arm during a tattoo. Anyway long story short I stay away and out of situations that puts me alone with a woman.


I had to come to the hard realization is the grass isn't always greener and sir my fat ass at home where it belongs and the crazy thing is I was out doing dirt and if my wife even had a thought and I somehow intercepted her brain waives  about another man I wouldve divorced her and acted like a scorned female.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Aug 29, 2022)

Glad I asked. But now I need a new spotter 🤔


----------



## Bomb10shell (Aug 29, 2022)

Both hubby and I come out of marriages where our spouses cheated, it was pretty awful so we've taken a different route this marriage to protect ourselves from ever being in situations that could even be perceived bad by the other. It was actually his suggestion I work out with this dude and the question "are you really comfortable with me spending 5+ hours a week alone with him?" came up. I don't remember his exact answer but obviously it was along the lines of yes or I wouldn't be here now. 

Like I said, not concerned about my relationship in the slightest. But after reading this thread it got me wondering about the workout partner. And thinking about it, he has made a handful of comments that I just brushed off but now definitely make me wonder what he's really thinking about when we're on the leg press or doing hip thrusts etc 🤔


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 29, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> I had to come to the hard realization is the grass isn't always greener and sir my fat ass at home where it belongs and the crazy thing is I was out doing dirt and if my wife even had a thought and I somehow intercepted her brain waives  about another man I wouldve divorced her and acted like a scorned female.


About 2 weeks ago my wife asked if I wanted to separate. We weren't fighting or anything but she thinks the working out and getting fit is going to lead to me wanting other woman. Or getting girls attention and I run off again like I did in the past. I said nah I'm happy with my marriage. I've been a real piece of shit in the past to my wife and she stayed. She honestly is the best person I know. Loving, caring, great mom, loyal as fuck the whole package. So I'll keep my ass at home and my dick in my wife.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Aug 29, 2022)

BRICKS said:


> From adolescence on the average male has a sexually related thought every 7 seconds.  That's average.  That's pretty much what goes on in a guys head


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 29, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> View attachment 26892


LOL @JuiceTrain. We should take the workout partners feelings into consideration as well.

If he is not gay and is a normal guy and b10 doesn't have some kind of butter face then he def checking out the goods on squat thrusts, abductors, adductors, etc trying hard to make sure not to chubb and I bet he has to try really hard not to tea bag her when he spots on bench.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Aug 29, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> If he is not gay and is a normal guy and b10 doesn't have some kind of butter face







I'm totally kidding but couldn't resist.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Aug 29, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> So you’re spending nights with another woman at the gym younger than your wife….
> You think your wife thinks that’s okay and that ice cream is the issue?
> There’s much bigger issues under the surface.
> Maybe your wife just isn’t as dumb as you think she is.


I haven't read past this page but I get the feeling this guy is full of shit. Maybe made this thread and left the laptop open. Weird feeling from the story devoid of any feelings/emotion. I hope the wife gets the same feelings and gets out quickly. Missing person and the husband with the younger woman waiting in the wings.


----------



## Joliver (Aug 29, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> So now I'm curious, I work out with a dude who isn't my husband. My husband is totally cool with it, always up front about it, and we're in the unique situation that we're all friends and work together.
> 
> So does this dude want something more than just a workout partner that talks him to go to the gym 5x a week? Can we be friends without any benefits lol.



In all of my years of internet career, HVAC, bowling, yard toilet gardening, nuclear testing, and marriage counseling services, I've come to believe that on a long enough timeline, men and women cannot simply have a platonic relationship.

It's generally the women who misjudge men's intentions, and men misjudging women's verbal and non-verbal communication.

I was witness to it first hand. My buddy is an extremely accomplished lifter...fairly handsome, as well. This woman, who was gay, asked him for training for some CrossFit something or 'nother. Time goes by. They do well together. Well, a few bicep touches and sly comments later...he's asking me "whaddya think I should do, jol?"

I was like "well, your plastic seat bowl is blocking the rain and changing the pH levels of the compost. I'd go lid free for a month... succulents don't need much...but a little water and high heat will go a long way."

He was like "no, you dickhead...about the girl. She's been hinting around and I've been flirting and 'touch spotting' her a bit more and she just laughs and it's really heating up."

Then, I was like like "like man...I'm pretty sure she's a lesbian...I mean...because she's got a wife 'n stuff."

And even more adamantly, he was like no like bro like "like dude...today she was like 'if only all men were like you...' and I was like 'hehehe' and winked at her."

And after all of those mother fucking similes...he tried to do something for which she "screamed bloody murder" and left the gym...never to return.

His last name is Paul..so I, to this very day, call him "lez" Paul.

I only have one female friend in the gym whose name is Lorie. We don't ever talk to each other, or make eye contact, and have an uneasy truce in the yoga room. I got her name from the girl at the front desk who I think wants me bad. Lorie wears a sports bra and the tightest pants she can find and I wear the smallest shirt I can legally buy without being forced to have a kid with me and what could only be described as daisy dukes...for men. It's gonna happen. Eventually.


----------



## Texan69 (Aug 29, 2022)

An hour for Dairy Queen! Damn son how far is this DQ lol. Teasing 
DQ that’s what I like about Texas. I always got accused of cheating but closest I’ve ever been was a friendly convo with a girl  at a bar on giys night and bought her a drink. Flirty chat for like 10mins. I think most women will accuse of especially if we deviate from our normal. But sometimes it’s nice to have some quiet time. After a bad shift I would text her..bad shift taking the long way home. Gave her a heads up.

Now I’m single so it’s nice being able to just be on me time…but I mis that nagging sometimes lol. You’ve been married a lot longer than I’ve ever been with a woman so I’m don’t have advice for you but good luck bro. I hope y’all can work past this 
Enjoy that ice cream


----------



## Yano (Aug 29, 2022)

Am I the only guy here whos not a whore ? haaahahaha i must of gotten enough pussy when I was younger ,, I dont get jealous and I dont have any problems being friends with a woman i dont wanna shove my dick in haahahaah you guys are a trip.


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 29, 2022)

Yano said:


> Am I the only guy here whos not a whore ? haaahahaha i must of gotten enough pussy when I was younger ,, I dont get jealous and I dont have any problems being friends with a woman i dont wanna shove my dick in haahahaah you guys are a trip.


I wasn't hugged enough as a child.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 29, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> I wasn't hugged enough as a child.


🤗 come here buddy


----------

